# Lebron booed?



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Couldn't really tell watching the game but apparently the crowd was heavily booing Lebron late in this game.....he actually mentioned it in the post game comments. 



> "I put all the blame on myself," said James, who came in averaging 35.8 points on 52 percent shooting over his previous five games. "It was a bad performance by me, simple as that."
> 
> James missed his final seven from the line -- and was even booed in the final minutes. After missing a shot from the wing with 5 seconds left, he angrily ripped off his headband, threw it into the crowd and walked off the court.
> 
> James said he "of course" heard the boos, adding, *"If these fans want to boo me, it's on them."*


Honestly I think the crowd at the Q is kind of fairweather....all the games i've been to personally they've won but whenever we're down the crowd just sits on their hands or boos. How about trying to elevate the energy level of the team? Lebron in particular feeds off of crowd energy. 

And booing Lebron, even when he sucks like he did against the Wiz, is a little too "what have you done for me lately" IMO.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260224005


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^To add to the above, apparently there was a press conference and Lebron was VERY pissed off, saying it was a quote "sh!tty performance on his part" about 3 separate times. 

Expect him to come out guns blazing against the Pistons...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^To add to the above, apparently there was a press conference and Lebron was VERY pissed off, saying it was a quote "sh!tty performance on his part" about 3 separate times.
> 
> Expect him to come out guns blazing against the Pistons...


 Well he better: no excuse for a player of his calibre to have such a night.

That being said games like this happen: live, learn, improve, and move on


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I sound like a broken record but I have to say it again. Cleveland fans intrigue me because compared to other Ohio cities, their fans are more on the decaff side and their state is often a reflection of how things are at that exact moment. The fans at The Q have booed the entire team on many occasions this season. It was only a matter of time before they started booing LeBron too. There's an edgy spirit in that arena. Sometimes they're too damn quite for their own good. You could hear a pin drop in there. Then you have nights like this where they're booing the man who is responsible for the rebirth of the franchise. I have a love/hate relationship with the fans. On some nights, they're the best in the world and on other nights, if you stand up and clap or yell for your team, fellow fans look at you like you're possessed by demons. Seriously what in the hell is that? I dunno if I can ever understand it. The Chicago, Louisville, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, and Miami crowds were things I could understand. But no matter how many Indians or Cavaliers games I watch, I just don't get it. When it comes to the Browns, those mates are more steady and I get it. But I don't get The Q crowd. No, not at all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^You know what it comes down to?

Cavs are really the 4th most popular team in their own town. The Browns are clearly #1, and i'd say the Indians are right behind at #2 in terms of loyalty and passion of the fanbase. And i'd personally argue that Ohio State is #3 ahead of the Cavs...even in Cleveland. 

The Cavs have the most dynamic young player in the game today, who literally is a cash machine for the entire city, yet he gets booed on his own court when he has a bad 2nd half :no:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^You know what it comes down to?
> 
> Cavs are really the 4th most popular team in their own town. The Browns are clearly #1, and i'd say the Indians are right behind at #2 in terms of loyalty and passion of the fanbase. And i'd personally argue that Ohio State is #3 ahead of the Cavs...even in Cleveland.
> 
> The Cavs have the most dynamic young player in the game today, who literally is a cash machine for the entire city, yet he gets booed on his own court when he has a bad 2nd half :no:


The Cavs better hope their fans stfu otherwise LeBron may be taking his game somewhere else.

Darko, Howard, and LeBron...ohhh yes it could happen.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The crowd at Indians and cavs games are always such lazy bumbs.

I went to the last two tribe games this year (the games we had to win) and it seemed like i was the only person that was standing up. knowone got pumped, even with men in scoring position. Ive been to many cavs game, and the only time the crowd cheers is when the are giving out pizza, about to score 100 points for a chalupa, and when the cheerleaders come out.

Browns games are different tho. They are better fans who get wild.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> The crowd at Indians and cavs games are always such lazy bumbs.
> 
> I went to the last two tribe games this year (the games we had to win) and it seemed like i was the only person that was standing up. knowone got pumped, even with men in scoring position. Ive been to many cavs game, and the only time the crowd cheers is when the are giving out pizza, about to score 100 points for a chalupa, and when the cheerleaders come out.
> 
> Browns games are different tho. They are better fans who get wild.



In all the sporting events i've been to, both pro and college, i have noticed that fans including myself are more active in football than any other sport...there's just something about seeing a 6'3 230lb linebacker with blood, sweat, and mud on his jersey waving his hands in the air to pump up the crowd that gets the blood flowing and adrenaline running in many fans. It's hard to get a crowd pumped up in baseball and basketball becuase the intensity and flow of the game is much different than football.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

And as for the booing of Lebron....i see no problem with it. He's a PRO athlete making millions, and if he misses 7 straight free throws...including 2 that probly changed the outcome of the game he should get booed. No one is immune to getting booed, especialy in a city like Cleveland, where the fans have seen many teams come seconds from making Championship games and watching their teams fall apart down the stretch, and if Lebron can't handle it then he should get back in the gym and work on that free throw shot.

I see nothing fair-weather about booing someone who chokes that bad from the line in the 4th quarter.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Cleveland fans at the Q are absolutely pathetic, I use to have season tickets to the kings back when they had dwayne coswell, lionell simmons, spudd webb ect. That team was pathetic, yet the arena was always sold out and we NEVER booed our own team. Classless and disrespectful to the man that gives them joy.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Lebron deserved to get booed the way he was shooting from the line. I boo the hawks if they play bad. The knicks fans always boo them.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Lebron deserved to get booed the way he was shooting from the line. I boo the hawks if they play bad. The knicks fans always boo them.


Ok thats your opinion but Atlanta fans have always been horrible. New York has always been a tough crowd, so thats one city i wont touch. However, Cleveland fans rarely even cheer for their team. They sit around and they give them a ncie golf clap if they win the game...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> And as for the booing of Lebron....i see no problem with it. He's a PRO athlete making millions, and if he misses 7 straight free throws...including 2 that probly changed the outcome of the game he should get booed. No one is immune to getting booed, especialy in a city like Cleveland, where the fans have seen many teams come seconds from making Championship games and watching their teams fall apart down the stretch, and if Lebron can't handle it then he should get back in the gym and work on that free throw shot.
> 
> I see nothing fair-weather about booing someone who chokes that bad from the line in the 4th quarter.


I can see your stance but let me disagree with you. The first thing I must say is that not all fans are created equal; in fact, far from it. Fans who only cheer when the going is good and are quick to boo at the first sign of trouble are not true fans. True fans encourage their team when they're down by a lot of points. True fans show up at games even in the midst of losing seasons and the brutal reality that their team sucks. Fans have to realize that performance is a two-way street. Ask any performer from any walk of life, a singer, a dancer or a comedian: is your performance in any way affected by your audience? The answer to that question will probably be "yes." Basketball players are athletes first but they are also performers, hence they are entertainers. If you play your home games before a fair weather audience, your homecourt advantage is lessened. As an athlete myself, I can't emphasize how much crowd support meant to me during basketball games, tennis matches and track and field meets. The Q's crowd is very inconsistent in their love and support. When you simply get down to it, either your fans are with you or they aren't. This fine line has no room for "maybe, perhaps, kinda-sort" or any other half-committed emotion and stance. The Q can boo all they want but they better not turn around next home win like they always had those guys' backs. There is simply no comparison between The Richfield Coliseum and The Q. In that old building, those fans had twice the vigor, twice the love and twice the spirit. It's sad seeing a Cleveland crowd only being a mere shadow of what they once were. It's like the fans are much weaker than they used to be.


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

i think they booed cos they truly are passionate about the success of the team


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There are arenas in the NBA where Lebron could go, where they would not boo him so easily...
Cavs fans better be careful. I personally from watching on TV, think they are awful. They rarely pick the team up. They make the team pick them up. The Cavs home court advantage is only marginal. Places like Sacremento they cheer the team on even when they are doing bad.

Even in New York, the only time they boo is when they've been losing a lot, and they are getting blown out. Yes Lebron missed the free throws and the end to the game sucked. But the Cavs were competitive all night. And the Cavs fans just throw that out the window. I have a high standard of boo-worthy offenses. And as bad as last night was, it's still a huge step up from what the Cavs had going in the Ricky Davis era.

If they're going to be fairweather to Lebron, then I'm sure Lebron can find an arena that actually wants him. They can enjoy the Larry Hughes era. See how they like that.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I wouldnt have booed him. I wouldve yelled, "Dribble and stop leaning back lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Morongk22 said:


> And as for the booing of Lebron....i see no problem with it. He's a PRO athlete making millions, and if he misses 7 straight free throws...including 2 that probly changed the outcome of the game he should get booed. No one is immune to getting booed, especialy in a city like Cleveland, where the fans have seen many teams come seconds from making Championship games and watching their teams fall apart down the stretch, and if Lebron can't handle it then he should get back in the gym and work on that free throw shot.
> 
> I see nothing fair-weather about booing someone who chokes that bad from the line in the 4th quarter.


Actually I would have to agree. If in my line of profession or anyones, If i had a really bad day and it costed the company I would expect the person that pays my salary to let me know about it. Well you know what, the fans pretty much pay the salaries of the players. If your going to make 20-100 times as much money as I make and I am paying to come and watch you do your job. You better do it too your best abilitity, or atlest try too. 

Lebron has been lifted onto the shoulders of the NBA, and carried around like a King. Do you think he has ever been hated before, or booed from his own fans on lack of performance. This is just something he will have to get used too. If you go out their and dont perform as a team too your level of performance i would expect fans too boo. Their not tossing money around out their for their sheer enjoyment, they want too see a finished product that produces. And its not booing lebron its boo'ing the whole product.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If my star player went 0-8 from the line and pretty much didnt show up in the 2nd half, during a loss, I would also boo him...and expect the home crowd to do the same....


If LeBron is a "great" player, he'll show up tomorrow against the Pistons...great players have bad games, but never 2 in a row. (I think MJ said that)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Try having Kwame on your team!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If my star player went 0-8 from the line and pretty much didnt show up in the 2nd half, during a loss, I would also boo him...and expect the home crowd to do the same....
> 
> 
> If LeBron is a "great" player, he'll show up tomorrow against the Pistons...great players have bad games, but never 2 in a row. (I think MJ said that)


 Why the asterisks around great? That's just silly, Lebron by any stretch is a great player regardless of what he does on Sunday


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

^If Lebron doesn't put this team on his shoulders in the next couple games and help them win a couple of these next 5 or so games...I really wouldn't be suprised if the wheels start falling off like they did this time last season. I'm pretty sure we are only 5 or so games ahead of Phily @ the 8 seed and we can't afford to go .500 the rest of the season if we want a decent seed or even a spot in the playoffs. I'm just really pessimistic right now cause this could be the third cleveland team in 2 years to choke in the final stretch of the season. :frown:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Try having Kwame on your team!


 wtf?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Actually I would have to agree. If in my line of profession or anyones, If i had a really bad day and it costed the company I would expect the person that pays my salary to let me know about it. Well you know what, the fans pretty much pay the salaries of the players. If your going to make 20-100 times as much money as I make and I am paying to come and watch you do your job. You better do it too your best abilitity, or atlest try too.
> 
> Lebron has been lifted onto the shoulders of the NBA, and carried around like a King. Do you think he has ever been hated before, or booed from his own fans on lack of performance. This is just something he will have to get used too. If you go out their and dont perform as a team too your level of performance i would expect fans too boo. Their not tossing money around out their for their sheer enjoyment, they want too see a finished product that produces. And its not booing lebron its boo'ing the whole product.


The thing about this is, Lebron is not being paid jack by Cavs relative to his market value right now. 

I don't feel like crunching the numbers, but suffice to say he has more than earned his salary just on the sheer increase of revenue from ticket sales, jerseys, television deals, etc. The "fans buy his salary" argument doesn't really fit with LBJ in this instance IMO because he is generating a heck of alot more than he is being paid. 

I just disagree with it....it would be one thing to boo if Lebron was not giving 100%, but he is pretty much the only consistent player on our team night in night out, especially on the road. How many times has he saved our butts in games? He has one bad half and the fans turn on him? C'mon...if they had cheered him on perhaps it would have lifted his spirits and knocked down some of those FTs - it's obvious that he feeds off the crowd energy.

I just don't see Lebron as one of those who responds positively to negativity by the fans....it certainly didn't help DJ and it seems stupid to me to unecessarily piss off Lebron right before he signs a contract extension.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why the asterisks around great? That's just silly, Lebron by any stretch is a great player regardless of what he does on Sunday


 those are actually referred to as "quotation marks", but all i said was a line that i took from MJ.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How many times has he saved our butts in games? He has one bad half and the fans turn on him? C'mon...if they had cheered him on perhaps it would have lifted his spirits and knocked down some of those FTs - it's obvious that he feeds off the crowd energy.


Exactly. If you can't feed your star player energy, then what exactly are you even doing in the stands? I suppose merely watching the game in that case but you could have stayed home and done that. Imagine if next year Ohio States' fans failed/refused to give Oden energy. Or imagine other Ohio cities not stepping up for their stars. I can't even imagine those scenarios, not even in the hypothetical case. But with Cleveland, we're watching this happen. I still can't fathom it. The nights the crowd cheers loud, LeBron puts on a show and not just his seasonal averages, something beyond those numbers. And the fans still haven't put 2 and 2 together to get 4 and decide to cheer for him like that more often? Argh!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I just disagree with it....it would be one thing to boo if Lebron was not giving 100%, but he is pretty much the only consistent player on our team night in night out, especially on the road. How many times has he saved our butts in games? He has one bad half and the fans turn on him? C'mon...if they had cheered him on perhaps it would have lifted his spirits and knocked down some of those FTs - it's obvious that he feeds off the crowd energy..


I didnt say we should boo LEBRON. It was the product of the team in the 2nd half. We were booing the Cavaliers and coach. You dont have a 3 point lead and turn the ball over 3 times in a row given the Wizards chances to score. You dont have DJ out their when we need a defensive stop. Everything out their should have been booed, it wasnt Lebron. But it did not help that he was 0-7 at the line in the forth. 

If Lebron goes 2-22 from the field i would not expect anyone to boo him. But a free throw, those are what we call "FREE" points. These are professional and if you hit 75% of those he shoulda atleast hit 3-4 of them down sthe stretch. Which in fact woulda had us up even more and not pressing as much as we were in the end. 

As I've said in the past, it upsets me when Professionals athelete take things for granted, its not very hard to concentrate and hit a set shot with no on in your face from the line. I am not saying i coulda went 7 for 7. But 0-7 is un called for. Lebron or Ira Newble i dont care who it is at the line. If that was "marty" at the line going 0-7 in the final 3 minutes i would expect him to get booed.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Exactly. If you can't feed your star player energy, then what exactly are you even doing in the stands? I suppose merely watching the game in that case but you could have stayed home and done that. Imagine if next year Ohio States' fans failed/refused to give Oden energy. Or imagine other Ohio cities not stepping up for their stars. I can't even imagine those scenarios, not even in the hypothetical case. But with Cleveland, we're watching this happen. I still can't fathom it. The nights the crowd cheers loud, LeBron puts on a show and not just his seasonal averages, something beyond those numbers. And the fans still haven't put 2 and 2 together to get 4 and decide to cheer for him like that more often? Argh!!!!


I respect your post alot on this board but this one has to question, are you truely a 'cleveland fan'. Have you never been to a Cleveland Browns game. If trent dilfer and co. go 3 and out the first couple times, and its a ugly game going into halftime, what do the 'cleveland' fans do. " BOOOOOOOOOO" 

Like everyone says other team fans would never boo, but if other teams fans are selling out their games, usually their teams are good. And if they currrently arent good they have atleast had something to cheer for in the past (championships, playoffs...etc). Cleveland fans have seen this happen all to many times before. Put everything into a certain team only to watch them disappoint. I bet it wasnt just the 0-7 from the line, it was the fact it was against the Wiz we had the game, and it was at home, and we seen this happen far to many times before. 


You cant compare Ohio State teams too our professional teams. Those kids arent getting paid, they are out there playing for the love of the game. Exactly why alot of people say college sports are better than professional. You see the kids slap the floor, play defense, get the crowed pumped up. Students going crazy. Because its all for the love of basketball/football, because if you look at the OSU basketball team or any college team at that maybe 2-3 of the Kids will get a chance to play in the Pro's.

So comparing OSU teams to Cleveland teams is unfair...


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

^Thank you LBJ for better defining my point that NO ONE is immune to booing when putting on that bad of a display from the line


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The thing about this is, Lebron is not being paid jack by Cavs relative to his market value right now.
> 
> I don't feel like crunching the numbers, but suffice to say he has more than earned his salary just on the sheer increase of revenue from ticket sales, jerseys, television deals, etc. The "fans buy his salary" argument doesn't really fit with LBJ in this instance IMO because he is generating a heck of alot more than he is being paid.
> 
> ...



Hear Hear. Well said.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I understand he isnt getting paid his worth. But thats why its called a rookie contract. Its a "Free" throw. Thats the only things, shooting 20footers with a guy in your face if you miss your last 10 of those, people do that. But i cant think the last time this has happend the last 7 free throws.

Lebron our not, the whole team needed to be booed for the last 5 minutes of play.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So then i guess if Garnett missed his last 7 it would be easy for Minny fans to boo him because he makes 15 million, now i get it.... :eek8:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I respect your post alot on this board but this one has to question, are you truely a 'cleveland fan'. Have you never been to a Cleveland Browns game. If trent dilfer and co. go 3 and out the first couple times, and its a ugly game going into halftime, what do the 'cleveland' fans do. " BOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> Like everyone says other team fans would never boo, but if other teams fans are selling out their games, usually their teams are good. And if they currrently arent good they have atleast had something to cheer for in the past (championships, playoffs...etc). Cleveland fans have seen this happen all to many times before. Put everything into a certain team only to watch them disappoint. I bet it wasnt just the 0-7 from the line, it was the fact it was against the Wiz we had the game, and it was at home, and we seen this happen far to many times before.
> 
> ...


I consider myself a Cleveland fan. Not a legendary fan (those guys who haven't missed a game in 20 years) but in my heart, I love those guys and have felt that way for a while.

I have been to Browns games. I view Browns' fans as more hardcore/supportive and my experiences at both games were night and day. While Cleveland is more of a football town, one would think a city of Cleveland's size would be more of a basketball town than it is (because I can name other cities that are *much* smaller yet still more into hoops). 

Part of my frustration is whenever you get into deep conservations about Cleveland sports, "the curse" always comes up. I've talked to Boston fans (before they won the World Series) and it honestly seemed neck-and-neck as to which city felt more "cursed" or "damned." I can take some cynical nature but when that cynical nature is fueled by the supernatural or a simply a disempowered, helpless viewpoint, I'm wondering what's going on. When I went to a Cavs game a while back, I was talking to a fan next to me and he admitted he expected the team to fail because they repeatedly broke his heart. Meaning you had guys coming out there with the atitude of, "we're only going to fall apart again" and that irked me. It's a defeatist, underachieving attitude from my perspective. Some fans had already given up. Every fan base has its ratio of those types but I just wish Cleveland's ratio was smaller.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

remy23 said:


> I consider myself a Cleveland fan. Not a legendary fan (those guys who haven't missed a game in 20 years) but in my heart, I love those guys and have felt that way for a while.
> 
> I have been to Browns games. I view Browns' fans as more hardcore/supportive and my experiences at both games were night and day. While Cleveland is more of a football town, one would think a city of Cleveland's size would be more of a basketball town than it is (because I can name other cities that are *much* smaller yet still more into hoops).
> 
> Part of my frustration is whenever you get into deep conservations about Cleveland sports, "the curse" always comes up. I've talked to Boston fans (before they won the World Series) and it honestly seemed neck-and-neck as to which city felt more "cursed" or "damned." I can take some cynical nature but when that cynical nature is fueled by the supernatural or a simply a disempowered, helpless viewpoint, I'm wondering what's going on. When I went to a Cavs game a while back, I was talking to a fan next to me and he admitted he expected the team to fail because they repeatedly broke his heart. Meaning you had guys coming out there with the atitude of, "we're only going to fall apart again" and that irked me. It's a defeatist, underachieving attitude from my perspective. Some fans had already given up. Every fan base has its ratio of those types but I just wish Cleveland's ratio was smaller.



1. It's alot easier for Cleveland to be a football/baseball town than basketball because of the rich history in those sports. Championships, World Series/World Championship apperances. Basketball hasn't done much for the city of Cleveland considering they have only played their games in the city for 10 years.
2. I don't know of many cities that have basketball and another sport team and see basketball as the number 1...maybe Chicago----NBA is simply put 3rd behind the NFL and MLB
3. Don't try and compare Boston to Cleveland fans---sure the Red Sox had the "curse" but at least they only had 1 sport to endure the pain for, not 3. Also, the majority of Red Sox fans are very possibly Patriot fans....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You cant compare Ohio State teams too our professional teams. Those kids arent getting paid, they are out there playing for the love of the game. Exactly why alot of people say college sports are better than professional. You see the kids slap the floor, play defense, get the crowed pumped up. Students going crazy. Because its all for the love of basketball/football, because if you look at the OSU basketball team or any college team at that maybe 2-3 of the Kids will get a chance to play in the Pro's.
> 
> So comparing OSU teams to Cleveland teams is unfair...


No one told Jim O'Brien that.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Also i'm sure Lebron growing up the Akron...knows that every fan at that game that booed wasn't anything directed at him. Unless he lived in a hole in the ground in high school and knew nothing outside of St. V's, he knows how Cleveland fans are...Browns, Indians, or Cavs


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

so how many people on this board are cavs fans vs. lebron fans?

i am a lebron fan myself, despite my ohio roots.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a Cleveland fan so that makes me fan of Lebron...basically if he would have been drafted by some other team I wouldn't really care how well he was playing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CiMa said:


> so how many people on this board are cavs fans vs. lebron fans?
> 
> i am a lebron fan myself, despite my ohio roots.


Lebron fan. I hated Mark Price, Craig Ehlo, and Larry "My Knees" Nance. Though I was briefly a Cavs fan when Kemp got traded to the Cavs, because Kemp was also my favorite player growing up with MJ.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> 1. It's alot easier for Cleveland to be a football/baseball town than basketball because of the rich history in those sports. Championships, World Series/World Championship apperances. Basketball hasn't done much for the city of Cleveland considering they have only played their games in the city for 10 years.
> 2. I don't know of many cities that have basketball and another sport team and see basketball as the number 1...maybe Chicago----NBA is simply put 3rd behind the NFL and MLB
> 3. Don't try and compare Boston to Cleveland fans---sure the Red Sox had the "curse" but at least they only had 1 sport to endure the pain for, not 3. Also, the majority of Red Sox fans are very possibly Patriot fans....


1) I understand the favorism of baseball and football. But drop LeBron James in OKC, Las Vegas, make a team in Cincinnati, or a team in St. Louis, I wonder if LeBron would be even better received (just speculation). You can have cities without a rich history in a specific sport, but if you have a hometown kid who is trying to be the future GOAT, I'd just expect a little more love.

2) True. But if basketball is dead last in the city of Cleveland, then basketball isn't even their #2 sport. You could probably name other cities where football is #1 and basketball is #2. But if you put the Browns, Indians, and OSU before the Cavs, it's 4th place (or a tie for 3rd place if you put OSU and the Cavs as even in terms of support).

3) True. I agree with all the above.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron fan. I hated Mark Price, Craig Ehlo, and Larry "My Knees" Nance. Though I was briefly a Cavs fan when Kemp got traded to the Cavs, because Kemp was also my favorite player growing up with MJ.


 that's classic...I repped you for that post. After all this time, you're not even a Cavs fan. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron fan. I hated Mark Price, Craig Ehlo, and Larry "My Knees" Nance. Though I was briefly a Cavs fan when Kemp got traded to the Cavs, because Kemp was also my favorite player growing up with MJ.



Wait Wait Wait Wait.... now i will take your Cavs comments with a grain of salt. Your only a Lebron fan but yet your on this Threat trying too say its not justified to boo. You then have no idea of misery us "CLEVELAND" fans go too.

If Lebron went to the Grizzlies i would be a Melo fan or a Wade fan or a Bosh fan... whom ever we drafted...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hear Hear. Well said.


Booooooooo Boooooooooo Boooooooo... thats right i am boo'ing your post


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> And as bad as last night was, it's still a huge step up from what the Cavs had going in the Ricky Davis era.


How would you know what the Ricky Davis era. was Lebron wasnt here yet, you wouldnt have been a fan till the year after. remember?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron fan. I hated Mark Price, Craig Ehlo, and Larry "My Knees" Nance. Though I was briefly a Cavs fan when Kemp got traded to the Cavs, because Kemp was also my favorite player growing up with MJ.


So this inturn means you hated Danny Ferry. Our current GM that is doing a great job that you are praising. Please dont be a fair-weather fan if your gonna hate a Cavalier like Danny you should do it throughout his NBA excistence.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJ just completely owned futureistxen.......

I can only imagine the comeback he's gonna have...this should be good


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This thread should be a sticky


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

lol yaaaaa


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great post...is that why they made you a CM? VERY MATURE!


 Interesting post coming from the guy who made the initial post about panties: lol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's pretty pathetic when fans boo the player who is the only reason the Cavs are sniffing the playoffs right now. I had always thought Q fans were fairweather, but this clinches it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> It's pretty pathetic when fans boo the player who is the only reason the Cavs are sniffing the playoffs right now. I had always thought Q fans were fairweather, but this clinches it.


My sentiments as well.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

At least you know one guy is cheering and getting crunk in the Q. And his name is "me"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Thumbs up mate!*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> At least you know one guy is cheering and getting crunk in the Q. And his name is "me"


You're the man. They need more guys like you.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Honestly I think the crowd at the Q is kind of fairweather....all the games i've been to personally they've won but whenever we're down the crowd just sits on their hands or boos.


Welcome to professional sports, you think people spend the kind of money they spend on a game to watch the home team lose?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> My sentiments as well.


Been to a game before futur...?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> It's pretty pathetic when fans boo the player who is the only reason the Cavs are sniffing the playoffs right now. I had always thought Q fans were fairweather, but this clinches it.


Once again, it wasnt Lebron being boo'd it was the Cavaliers as a whole playing like a team that doesnt want to make the playoffs in the last five minutes of an important game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Once again I do recall Scott Williams saying a few times "Listen too the crowd hear at the Q, their trying to find something to cheer about and get behind this team."

The cavaliers didnt bring their game at their home floor vs a team riding their ***. It shouldnt be 19,000 people who have to motivate them to win, that should come with in, they should already have that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Welcome to professional sports, you think people spend the kind of money they spend on a game to watch the home team lose?


Other cities have fans who spend the same money to see their team play and this response either occurs less, happens with less severity or is simply avoided. Fans everywhere pay in hopes of seeing a good product but their behavior varies and that variance shows the type of people, fans and individuals you have at the games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think whomever is a mod of this board needs to close this thread its getting old and retarded. You will have fans that look at each different area a different way. This is an area where i stand by, thats prob. different then most fans on the board. If you supposed to perform a job at a certain and fail to do so yearly then fans have that right. If its the right thing to do that is up to debate.

But being a fair weather fan in my opinion is liking a team then not for a few years, liking them, and then not. I dont think boo'ing them has anything to do with being a fair weather fan. I actually think it means you care about your team, you have invested atleast some part of yourself if its money or time, and you felt cheering/boo'ing would be the right thing to do.

But once again, lets close this thread down.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

One thing i think we can all agree on is that we need Lebron, he's done great things for Cleveland and all the fans know it. Once he gains a better prescence from the line things will be fine for him. We really need a big day from him tommorow and I have no doubt that he will bring out his A++ game.

Question-Can anyone come up with proof that MJ was never booed early in his carear before the championships started rolling in for a bad performance?...not necessarily him directly but the Bulls as a team...it would be hard for me to buy into that fact that it never happened.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This was a good thread but LBJ to LJ for 3 is correct, it's time this one sleeps easy. Let's hope LeBron continues to grow and while fans show their displeasure and disappointment should the situation arise, that nothing gets exaggerated to the point where players start to take it personal. We need to remain critical of all players, LeBron James included but let's hope it never gets to the point where he isn't comfortable anymore as a Cavalier.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Once again, it wasnt Lebron being boo'd it was the Cavaliers as a whole playing like a team that doesnt want to make the playoffs in the last five minutes of an important game.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260224005



> Marshall converted a three-point play to get Cleveland within 95-94 with 1:46 to go. James had a chance to put Cleveland ahead 28 seconds later, but missed both free throws -- and was booed.


Sounds like they booed right after he missed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Been to a game before futur...?


 Come on now: enough blasting away at future for not being a Cavs fans. He unlike a lot of people clearly states his position. He's ALWAYS said that Lebron is the reason he watches the Cavs.

I love basketball and have followed and supported plenty of other teams (vehemently) because I liked the players they had. A lot of that had to do with the Cavs being sucky for so long, but i don't think anyone should be denigrated for following a team because they like the players on it.

With that being said thread closed


----------

